# Books on pickups.



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I was just reading an article Hartley Peavey wrote the other day, it mentioned a book by Mario Milan, who seems to have a new book coming out on the Gibson PAF next week.

Has anyone read this book or know of other books on pickups?

Pickups
Pickups, Windings and Magnets, Guitar - Hal Leonard Online

Gibson Humbucker
http://a.co/4VlMmfP

Hartley Peavey
https://peavey.com/support/technotes/hartley/Chapter_5.pdf


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

The first link is the Amazon entry for a book, like a few I’ve found [such as a Joe Pass method book and The Peavey Revolution], that isn’t available in a hard copy from Hal Leonard anymore.

Lots of Hal Leonard’s books are available from the company as eBooks, and if you are American, on Kindle. Some are available in Canada on Kobo, but most, including this one, are available from iBooks.

The Guitar Pick-up Handbook, by Dave Hunter. [with CD!]
The Guitar Pick-Ups Handbook: Dave Hunter: 9780879309312: Books - Amazon.ca

Electric Guitar Sound Secrets and Tehnology, Helmuth Lemme.
Electric Guitar Sound Secrets and Technology - A Book as a Bridge between Two Worlds

The Science of Electric Guitar and Guitar Electronics, Jarmo Lahdevaara...thick & esoteric.
The Science of Electric Guitars and Guitar Electronics

Not completed book by Jim Darr, Pickup Book – NEW!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The Peavey chapter was a nice clear read with good illustrations. I particularly appreciated the writeup on horseshoe and steel guitar pickups.

I have the Hunter book. It's a reasonably comprehensive coverage of commercially-available pickup types, and comes with a CD with sound samples.

I recommend hanging out at the Pickup Makers subforum at MEF. People are pretty generous with their knowledge, and some higher-profile makers like Jason Lollar, Rick Turner, Wolfe McLeod, and Frank Falbo turn up intermittently. Probably some of the most valuableinformation comes from the old-timers who engage in experiments,


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

mhammer said:


> People are pretty generous with their knowledge, and some higher-profile makers like Jason Lollar, Rick Turner, Wolfe McLeod, and Frank Falbo turn up intermittently.


Here is Jason Lollar's book on pickup winding and making a pickup winder.


----------

